# iPhone 4 (nicht 4s) und iPad2 capturen?



## oezer (27. August 2012)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, gerne auch mit externen Hardware (wenn ja welches?) den Screen eines iPhone4 zu capturen? bzw. iPad2?

Bisher nur mit http://www.reflectionapp.com ausprobiert und viel zu ungeau, kann auch kein Audiokommentar gleichzeitig aufnehmen. Es gibt anscheinend einige Apps auf Cydia will aber auf keinen Fall jailbreak bei meinem durchführen.

Hat jemand eine idee mit welchem Tool, App, oder ext. hardware möglich ist?

Hardware vorhanden ist Airbook, iPad2 und iphone4.

hat das jemand schon einmal gemacht?

Viele grüße
oezer


----------



## meisti94 (28. August 2012)

Aufnahme? Oder Screenshot?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. August 2012)

Ich vermute einfach mal ganz frech, dass er Video meint, weil er im Bereich Video gefragt hat und "gleichzeitig Audiokommentar aufnehmen" möchte. 
Kann selber leider nicht helfen, da ich nicht auf der Apple-Seite des Lebens zuhause bin.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## meisti94 (28. August 2012)

Ohne Jailbreak nicht möglich.. Nur Screenshots.


----------



## sight011 (29. August 2012)

meisti94 hat gesagt.:


> Ohne Jailbreak nicht möglich.. Nur Screenshots.



Schwachsinn möglich!

Brauchst nur das richtige Kabel geht erst ab iPhone 4 

Und ipad 2 meine ich 

Das Kabel hat nen input und nen HDMI Out


----------



## meisti94 (29. August 2012)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Schwachsinn möglich!
> 
> Brauchst nur das richtige Kabel geht erst ab iPhone 4
> 
> ...




Jetzt wo du es sagst..^^

Habe selber so eines, dazu brauchst du einfach noch eine HDPVR oder ein Aufnahme-Programm auf dem PC und ein gewisses Know-how


----------



## oezer (29. August 2012)

okay Jungs, herzlichen dank für die Antworten.

Also es gibt ein super-extrem geiles teil.. das nennt sich Black Magic Design, das Produkt - Intensity Extreme. Dieses Teil kann mit einem HDMI Kabel.. das komplette Screen in HD aufnehmen (HD Upscale möglich) so das man gestochenscharfe videos aufnehmen kann. In verbindung mit einem Thunderbolt anschluss und einer AV Kabel von Apple machbar..

Warte grade von der Firma auf eine Antwort welche iOS Hardware genau unterstützt wird.. bsp. iphone3, 4, 4s, pad2, pad3 etc.pp.

wenn ich das weiss.. dann werde ich zugreifen.. ;-)
thx nochmals.

#offtopic
und grüßt mir den Häuptling Lagaf (aka Dominik) hier.. *fg*
ja ja.. schaut euch mal mein Registrierungsdatum an.. Nostalgie*schwelg* Sept. 2000. Datenbank ID=2 )


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. August 2012)

Hi Oezer,

die Gerätschaften von Blackmagic sind wirklich klasse. Habe auch einiges von denen. Aaaaber ...

Gerade bei der Aufzeichnung von HDMI-Signalen können die manchmal etwas zickig sein.

1. Du kannst damit keine kopiergeschützten Signale aufzeichnen
2. Es gibt 2 Arten ein Videosignal via HDMI zu übertragen. RGB einerseits und YUV andererseits. Leider können die Produkte von Blackmagic nur eines davon. Das führt z.B. dazu, dass ich weder eine GoPro Kamera, noch z.B. einen Mitschnitt von meinem Media Receiver aufzeichnen kann. Die Konfigurationssoftware hat keine Option, das Format zu wählen.

Also ein wenig Vorsicht und wenn möglich mit Rückgabeoption kaufen.

Gruß
Martin

PS: Werde Dominik von dir grüßen bzw. ihm den Link zu diesem Thread geben.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (30. August 2012)

Hey Morruk, schön dich mal wieder hier begrüßen zu dürfen!  Ich hoffe du schaust jetzt mal wieder öfters bei uns vorbei...


----------



## smileyml (30. August 2012)

Dominik, bitte nicht offtopic unterhalten hier


----------



## oezer (11. September 2012)

also Jungs.. Hardware gekauft.. und siehe da es ****t nicht  könnte kotzen.

Jetzt brauche ich echt mal einen Experten hier der mir eine info geben kann.

Das Capturing funktioniert einwandfrei. Ich kann in HD den HDMI Video + HDMI Audio aufnehmen.. ABER.. den Sound, also den Voice-Over den ich eigentlich zu den jeweiligen Apps machen möchte lässt sich auf Teufel komm raus nicht in ein Signal umwandeln das ich es automatisch MIT-aufnehmen kann. 

Also in kurz. Das Signal von HDMI IN (Kabel ist verbunden mit iPad2) kann ja sowohl Video als auch Audio Signal übertragen. DAs wird hervorragend gespeichert. Aber wie oben jemand im Beitrag schon erwähnt hat bietet die Blackmagic Software von Haus aus, keine Möglichkeit ein 3 Signal (meinetwegen analog und mono (da nur Stimme)) aufzunehmen.

Welche Capturing Software kann das? Was für zusätzliche Hardware brauche ich dafür? (bsp. Mischpult?)

Ich möchte halt nicht unnötig arbeit machen, ich möchte in einem Wisch simultan Voice-Over auf das HDMI-Signal (video+audio) drauflegen.

Adobe After Effects? Premiere? Avid? Final Cut? Wo sind die Filmgurus? )

#offtopic DoHa
wenn sich das problem nicht löst, werde ich öfter da sein ;-)

Nachtrag:


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. September 2012)

Hi oezer,

wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann möchtest du nicht nur dein Voice-Over zum passenden Bild aufnehmen, sondern gleichzeitig auch Audio vom iPhone/iPad, z.B. Spiele-Sound.
Das wird tatsächlich ein wenig schwierig, da die Blackmagic Produkte keinen internen Mixer mitbringen.
Man muss sich also für eine Art von Eingang entscheiden, kann nicht HDMI-Audio & Analog Audio mischen.

Was für Lösungen könnte es für das Problem geben?

Vielleicht kannst du es auf dem Weg versuchen, dass du HDMI-Video und Analog Audio aufzeichnest, wobei das Analog Audio aus einem kleinen Mixer kommt, der einerseits dein Mikro und andererseits das Audio vom iPhone/iPad via Kopfhörer-Ausgang auf die Analog-Inputs des Intensity mischt?

Eine preisgünstige Lösung könnte z.B. ein Gerät aus der Behringer Xenyx Reihe sein.

Im Control Panel des Intensity müsste das dann so ähnlich wie hier im Screenshot aussehen ... nur dass du keine XLR-Eingänge hast, sondern nur normale Cinch Line-Ins.



Gruß
Martin


----------



## oezer (13. September 2012)

Hi Martin,

diese Funktion bzw. Auswahl wird bei mir nicht angezeigt.. vermutlich weil bei deiner Screenshot das ganze unter DeckLink HD Extereme 3D läuft..


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. September 2012)

Diese Einstellungen sind (unter Windows) nicht in der Aufzeichnungssoftware selbst zu finden, sondern in der Windows "Systemsteuerung". Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen, wie und wo man auf einem Mac an den Kram kommt.

Aber prinzipiell hast du ja auf dem Mac wohl auch die "Blackmagic Design Desktop Video" Software inklusive Media Express, nehme ich mal an. Bei Blackmagic gibts da zwischen den verschiedenen Produkten (Decklink/UltraStudio/Intensity) keinen Unterschied.

Schau einfach mal, wo du dieses Konfigurationstool findest. Irgendwo vesteckt es sich bestimmt. 

Gruß
Martin

PS:


> On Mac OS X, open the System Preferences and look in the “Other” category to locate the Blackmagic Design icon. Click the Blackmagic Design icon to gain access to the settings


----------



## oezer (13. September 2012)

Nee, die gibt es bei mir nicht, bzw. die Auswahl wird mir nicht angezeigt.. bei HDMI Video+ HDMI Audio kann ich sowohl screen als auch audio vom Game capturen. Aber ohne Mic. Wähle ich die RCA Audio aus, wird nur HDMI Video + Micro aufgenommen ohne audio vom Game. Du kannst soweit Einstellungstechnisch möglich nicht hdmi audio+video UND mic verwenden.. 

Dafür müsste es doch sound technisch mit mischpult & co doch noch eine möglichkeit geben.. da ja ein breakout kabel dabei ist.. wie man in den obigen screenshot sehen kann.

ps. hier gibt es ein youtube video der das mit midi setup macht.. auch das ****t leider nicht..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0bnHcTaEHY&list=FLLPb78Nz4QZ4yfijeJtHFTg&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. September 2012)

Hi oezer,

deshalb hatte ich dir oben geschrieben, dass du folgendes machen kannst:


Du wählst bei der Intensity als Input "HDMI Video & Analog RCA Audio"
Du verbindest dein iPhone/iPad via HDMI mit der Intensity
Du kaufst dir ein kleines Mischpult (z.B. Behringer Xenyx Reihe)
Du schließt dein Mikro am Mischpult an
Du kaufst dir ein entsprechendes Kabel, um vom Kopfhörerausgang des iPhones auf das Mischpult zu kommen.
Du mischst beide Audiosignale mit dem Mischpult zusammen
Du verbindest den Mischpult-Cinch-Ausgang mit dem Intensity-Cinch-Eingang (ganz normales Cinch-Kabel)

Jetzt sollte sowohl das Video, als auch das fertig gemischte Audio aufgezeichnet werden. 

Wenn du es nicht schon bei der Aufzeichnung fertig zusammenmischen möchtest, dann kannst du es auch so machen, dass du das Mikro mit dem PAN-Regler am Mischpult ganz auf den linken Kanal schiebst und das Audio vom iPhone/iPad mit den PAN-Reglern auf den rechten Kanal schiebst.
Dadurch hast du beide Audiosignale als getrennte Mono-Spuren und kannst sie bei der Bearbeitung mischen. Umständlicher, aber falls gewünscht mehr Kontrolle NACH der Aufzeichnung.


----------

